

Honda Ad with Optical Illusions (video) - mhb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UelJZG_bF98&noredirect=1

======
mhb
How they made the ad:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejXgE480R1I&feature=youtu.be&...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejXgE480R1I&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1)

